# Current Road Travel Problems in Italy



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno tutti, today is a beautiful warm sunny springlike day. Bringing to an end what has been an unusually warm and sunny October.
However, when there as been a blip in the weather, it has been very serious. At the beginning of last week (Tuesday) there were tremendous cloudbursts in the region around Northern Tuscany, La Spezia, and the 5 Terre. In particular Monterossa and Vernazza were very badly hit, with several (9) deaths and 4 still missing. As a consequence many roads, including the SS1 Aurelia in that area, are still interrupted. The A12 autostrada, which was closed near Livorno, has now been re-opened.
The heav rains then made their way down here, causing rock falls and the indefinite closure of the SS163 Amalfi Drive road. It was still closed this morning, with no date for re-opening. Thought I'd better post this info as I saw a GB reg. motorhome trying to get to the Amalfi drive this morning. Remember that in any case the SS163 is banned to motorhomes.
saluti,
eddied


----------

